
A Night at the Museum with Project Tango - andreyk
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2499839,00.asp
======
musesum
To compare with an iBeacons deployment in a museum:
[https://www.brooklynmuseum.org/community/blogosphere/2016/02...](https://www.brooklynmuseum.org/community/blogosphere/2016/02/23/getting-
visibility-on-the-ibeacon-problem/?imm_mid=0e1306&cmp=em-iot-na-na-
newsltr_20160303)

------
zump
How do I get a job at Google[x]?!

